# New AMD Encoder 2022 Plugin for OBS



## tal0n (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes, It works and has better quality.

GitHub - e00E/obs-amf

:)


----------



## koala (Dec 29, 2021)

Nice plugin, but you cannot change the hardware encoder algorithms in software, so no, the encoding quality is exactly the same as the existing amd encoder implementations. Don't expect miracles. What is new is the calling of the encoder, i. e. it may be more stable or less stable, might have less lag or more lag, and you might be able to tune more parameters or less parameters than before.

But at the end of the calling queue, the same encoding algorithm is executed on the GPU. The algorithm that is hardcoded in the firmware of the GPU and that has not been significantly changed for the last GPU generations. And the bare encoding quality is significantly less than the other encoders - the image is always a bit more grainy and foggy.


----------



## Johl7 (Dec 31, 2021)

tal0n said:


> Yes, It works and has better quality.
> 
> GitHub - e00E/obs-amf
> 
> :)


Wich gpu ur using? ive got a polaris card and also heard of a few that arent able to use it.


----------



## tal0n (Jan 1, 2022)

6700 XT


----------



## 52rpm (Jan 1, 2022)

this plugin not work on rx 400/500 series .. .


----------



## 52rpm (Jan 1, 2022)

koala said:


> Nice plugin, but you cannot change the hardware encoder algorithms in software, so no, the encoding quality is exactly the same as the existing amd encoder implementations. Don't expect miracles. What is new is the calling of the encoder, i. e. it may be more stable or less stable, might have less lag or more lag, and you might be able to tune more parameters or less parameters than before.
> 
> But at the end of the calling queue, the same encoding algorithm is executed on the GPU. The algorithm that is hardcoded in the firmware of the GPU and that has not been significantly changed for the last GPU generations. And the bare encoding quality is significantly less than the other encoders - the image is always a bit more grainy and foggy.




*Let's be honest , AMD don't have a hardware encoder for streaming !!! Because AMD AMF cannot be called hardware encoder !Its TRASH,shit,pixel mash etc. Because of this AMD ENCODER quality it is disrespectful to the viewer.

p.s. if u wana stream never never never buy AMD GPU !!!*


----------



## deFrisselle (Jan 2, 2022)

What, huh


----------



## Pablomx2 (Jan 8, 2022)

koala said:


> Nice plugin, but you cannot change the hardware encoder algorithms in software, so no, the encoding quality is exactly the same as the existing amd encoder implementations. Don't expect miracles. What is new is the calling of the encoder, i. e. it may be more stable or less stable, might have less lag or more lag, and you might be able to tune more parameters or less parameters than before.
> 
> But at the end of the calling queue, the same encoding algorithm is executed on the GPU. The algorithm that is hardcoded in the firmware of the GPU and that has not been significantly changed for the last GPU generations. And the bare encoding quality is significantly less than the other encoders - the image is always a bit more grainy and foggy.




Quality has DEFINITELY improved by miles! Here's proof of it :)
Stock OBS AMF (Left) vs Plugin AMF (Right)


----------



## BarTekPlayerO (Mar 23, 2022)

Pablomx2 said:


> Quality has DEFINITELY improved by miles! Here's proof of it :)
> Stock OBS AMF (Left) vs Plugin AMF (Right)



Can you throw in the comparison again?


----------



## Yaprishu (Mar 28, 2022)

BarTekPlayerO said:


> Can you throw in the comparison again?


I second this.


----------



## WakeZu (Jun 3, 2022)

Can someone tell me how to use this and what files and stuff should be downloaded


----------



## bigbadaardwolf (Nov 14, 2022)

WakeZu said:


> Can someone tell me how to use this and what files and stuff should be downloaded


apparently not because even the plugin's github page has removed all files. No idea what's going on.


----------



## ReLocateing (Nov 14, 2022)

bigbadaardwolf said:


> apparently not because even the plugin's github page has removed all files. No idea what's going on.


Don't worry , this is just clickbait , the quality improvement that guy talked about is from the 30mb/s bitrate set by this "fancy" encode , this is nothing special so ignore it


----------

